# Kidding season is over here! 6 girls, 4 boys! :D



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Beauty was bred on October 9th 2011 and again on Oct. 13th. So she is currently on Day 104 by her earlier bred date, or Day 100 by her later date. So Day 150 is April 5th, or April 9th. :leap: Tequila was also bred on Oct. 9th, (busy day for the buck!  ) so she is on Day 104, with a due date of April 5th. :leap: Next is Babs. She was possibly bred on Oct. 13th, and then she was bred on the 16th. So she is on either Day 100, or Day 97. Her due date then, is either April 9th, or April 12th. :leap: Frosty was bred on Oct. 14th, and again on the 15th, so she is either on Day 99 or 98. Which would make her due date either April 10th or April 11th. :leap: And, last but not least, Hazel was also bred Oct. 14th and 15th, which would make her on Day 99 or 98 and due on April 10th or April 11th. :leap: 
And now that I've given you the lengthy technical news, lol, you get to hear the BIG NEWS! I've been feeling flutters of kids on Babs for a few weeks, but today I got Hazel on the milking stand to trim her hooves, and I felt for kid movement while she was up there, and I felt a bump go sliding along her and then it went away, and when I felt again, I felt the bump again!! I'm SO incredibly excited!!! :stars: :stars: :lovey: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblack: :kidblack:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Babs, Beauty, Tequila, Fro*

How exciting!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: Those first kiddings are always so special. Good luck and I hope you get some beautiful :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Babs, Beauty, Tequila, Fro*

Cant wait for kiddos!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Babs, Beauty, Tequila, Fro*

Congrats I hope everything goes as planned and you get some rest that is going to be a busy week or 2 for ya.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Babs, Beauty, Tequila, Fro*

Yeah!! I'm super excited! I'm already getting a kidding kit together and I still have like a month and a half left. Lol  I'm hoping for at least one doe out of Hazel. I just love her udder.  And yes, Roger, it'll be a really hectic few weeks for me! Especially since this is my first time!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Babs, Beauty, Tequila, Fro*

:stars: Keep us posted!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Babs, Beauty, Tequila, Fro*

Is my counting off or would those kids be due in March?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Babs, Beauty, Tequila, Fro*

I thought they were going to be due the end of March, but I re counted last night and it came up the beginning of April. :shrug: Do you know of a website with a kidding calculator? Cause I had to end up just manually counting a calender. Lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Babs, Beauty, Tequila, Fro*

Here's one :greengrin: http://www.boergoatshome.com/Kidding.php


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Babs, Beauty, Tequila, Fro*

Oh thank you!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Babs, Beauty, Tequila, Fro*

WOOOOTTTT!!!!!!!!! So, somehow in counting 150 days, I miscounted, and was off by a MONTH!!! Using the kidding calculator that Lost Prairie just gave me, my earliest due date is MARCH 7th!!!!!!!! :stars: I'm so excited that that takes an entire MONTH off of the waiting time!! COME ON BABIES!!!!!!  :leap: :leap: Oh, and that way they'll be old enough to have on a bottle by Easter too!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Kidding date earli*

WAHOO!! :wahoo: How exciting! You'll LOVE having babies around, they are so much fun!  :thumb: :clap:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Kidding date earli*

Yeah!! I can't wait!!!!! :wahoo: :leap: :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Kidding date earli*

http://www.gaalburncheese.co.nz/Goat Gestation Calculator.htm I had to really look to find the one on that site; but did find it. :wink: This is the one I use. 
Looks like they are both based off 150 days. It is always best to plan and watch for kidding starting at 145.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Kidding date earli*

Oh ok, thanks!!  So then I guess I should start watching Tequila and Beauty on March 2? Oh, and I felt movement on Frosty tonight!!! :leap: I'll see if I can get some pics of all of them tomorrow, and I'd love to know how many everybody thinks they'll have!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Kidding date earli*

 Yep start watch March 2.  Feeling kids is so neat isn't it!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Kidding date earli*

Yes! I was standing there feeling for kids, and my mom had to tell me to hurry up and finish trimming her hooves. Haha Feeling for kids is more fun....


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Kidding date earli*

Oh, and I forgot to say, Frosty's udder is filling!! :wahoo: Babs udder is filling too, but she isn't really out of milk because her two year old daughter is still suckling on her. D: I finally managed to get them in separate stalls tonight though, so hopefully she will soon be re weaned. :/ lol Should I just leave her without milking the extra milk out? And will she have colostrum and everything all right, and in time for the kids?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Kidding date earli*

Good practice is to let a doe go 1 month or more before kidding with no milking and no kids stealing her milk. So you should be fine.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Kidding date earli*

Ok awesome.  I'd heard that they should be off two months, so I was a little worried.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Kidding date earli*

Oh, so last night she had milk in her udder. Should I milk the majority of it out so she'll be able to start fresh with colostrum? Or should I just leave it? I'm hoping Beauty won't suckle on her today. I put them in separate stalls last night, but they are still in the same pasture today. 
Oh, and an unrelated question. Lol Where did you all buy your disbudder? I'd really love something inexpensive but nice (if possible lol).


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Kidding date earli*

And I'll take some pics of my girls tonight.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Question on page 2 *

This is a pic of Hazel's udder.  It's not really filling very much yet. I can only upload one pic at a time on my computer, so I guess I'll just do one per post.  lol


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Question on page 2 *

Hazel from the top.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Question on page 2 *

Frosty top view.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Question on page 2 *

Not too good of an udder view on Frosty, but it shows her wideness better than the other udder views.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Question on page 2 *

This is Tequila from the top.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Question on page 2 *

This is Tequila from the back. She is Really BIG in person. lol


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Question on page 2 *

Tequila from the side. Sorry about all the extra posts, but this is the only way I could get it to work. :/


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Question on page 2 *

Beauty from the back.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Question on page 2 *



Frosty1 said:


> Oh, so last night she had milk in her udder. Should I milk the majority of it out so she'll be able to start fresh with colostrum? Or should I just leave it? I'm hoping Beauty won't suckle on her today. I put them in separate stalls last night, but they are still in the same pasture today.
> Oh, and an unrelated question. Lol Where did you all buy your disbudder? I'd really love something inexpensive but nice (if possible lol).


I would not milk it out. Do you have a separate place to put Beauty so she's not with her dam at all? If Beauty is not weaned than she will nurse all the colostrum from her mom and than there will be none left for the babies. We got our disbudder from the Caprine Supply. Here's a link. http://www.caprinesupply.com/products/k ... dding.html There are several to choose from.  All your girls are lookin' good  Very nice baby bellies :thumb:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Question on page 2 *

Thanks!! No, there's not really any place I could put Beauty in the daytime other than where she is. Unless I just kept her inside for the daytime, but that's not very healthy.  Once she has kids of her own do you think she'll stop suckling? Babs' (Beauty's mother) udder was pretty full this morning, (Beauty had been separate from her during the night) so I'll see if it's still full this evening or if Beauty's been drinking off her. And thanks!! I'm so happy they're all preggo!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Question on page 2 *



> Ok awesome.  I'd heard that they should be off two months, so I was a little worried.


 The longer the better though....



> Oh, so last night she had milk in her udder. Should I milk the majority of it out so she'll be able to start fresh with colostrum? Or should I just leave it? I'm hoping Beauty won't suckle on her today. I put them in separate stalls last night, but they are still in the same pasture today.
> Oh, and an unrelated question. Lol Where did you all buy your disbudder? I'd really love something inexpensive but nice (if possible lol).


 Don't milk her...she needs to build that colostrum for her new babies..... You need to separate that kid so she cannot suckle at all..... one day is not going to do it..or one night... You need to keep them separate... she will and probably is nursing...


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Question on page 2 *

If I keep them separate every night will that make her stop? I'm just not sure where I could put her during the day...  and since she's already in milk, will she just change that milk to colostrum all right? She's due in mid/early March, so I'm not sure how that works. :?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

No she will not stop nursing unless she breaks the habit of it. This can take weeks and even months. If you wean her now, she should be out of the habit by the time her dam is ready to kid. Weaning is such a pain in the butt! :hair: :GAAH: :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

So, I have to separate them during the day too?

What I'm trying to say though is, will Babs (the mother) go out of milk by herself once Beauty is stopped drinking off her? Will she have colostrum in time for her kids? Thanks!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

Yes they have to be separate 24/7.



Frosty1 said:


> What I'm trying to say though is, will Babs (the mother) go out of milk by herself once Beauty is stopped drinking off her? Will she have colostrum in time for her kids? Thanks!!


Yes she would go dry if she was not due to kid. However since she is going to have more kids she is going to produce more milk in order to feed the new babies. So you will have to keep Beauty separate anyway when Babs kids as she will still nurse (yes Babs will allow both new and older babies to nurse) and Beauty will be taking all the babies milk. If that makes any sense :scratch:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

Good luck and cant wait to see all your babies.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

Thanks Joanie! I can't wait myself lol.  So it looks like I'm gonna have to keep Beauty in the stall tomorrow and put Babs out, and I'll keep Babs in and Beauty out the next day. It's definitely not ideal, but.... :/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*



> Yes they have to be separate 24/7.
> 
> Frosty1 wrote:
> What I'm trying to say though is, will Babs (the mother) go out of milk by herself once Beauty is stopped drinking off her? Will she have colostrum in time for her kids? Thanks!!
> ...


 I agree ...they have to be separated...for at least 1 month or 2 ...however long it takes.. for the kid to break the habit...


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

I kept Beauty in for half the day today, and then put her out and put Babs in for the other half. Poor Babs cried a ton.  She wanted to be out with her friends... :'(


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

Do you have any medical tape? If you do you might be able to put some on Babs teats to see if that will keep Beauty from nursing. That way they don't have to be cooped up.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

I'm so sorry your going through this. We have a mother/daughter, and when the mom got her udder during her last pregnancy, her daughter thought she was going to nurse, but the mom wouldn't let her.
I would DEFINITELY not allow it.

Is there any way you can make a pen for your girl? Try to get some panels or something you can box in an area so she isn't stuck in a stall where they can't see the others?
If you can't get panels, is she a jumper? If you could somehow get some pallets, you could tie them together and rig it up to make a pen that way <pallets are usually free>. I love pallets I use them for just about everything! I'm thinking about making a small pen using a pallet fence since I wouldn't need a whole roll of fencing...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

I agree... :thumb:



> I kept Beauty in for half the day today, and then put her out and put Babs in for the other half. Poor Babs cried a ton.  She wanted to be out with her friends... :'(


 It is hard but.. the separation has to be done or the new babies won't have their rich colostrum....if you keep separating them each day then putting them back together...it will be even more stressful for a longer period of time(daily)and the kid will not be weaned...it will be terrible if.. that kid.... takes and nurses from momma and she allows it...but her new kids suffer by it.. because they will have no milk...the older kid.. can take more than a new born...and you will have to supplement feed all the newborns.........If you separate them for 1 month or 2...depending on the situation....the youngster will cry and be stressed for a week or two ..then it will subside..... you have to keep them apart for quite a while.... I feel bad about having to wean my keepers too but.. it has to be done....  :hug:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

Thanks everybody... It's just so terrible listening to them crying. 

Xymenah, we do have medical tape, but Beauty (the one who is drinking off of Babs) is about 2 1/2 to 3 years old, so I'm worried that she'd just be strong enough to pull the tape off. :/

HoosierShadow, we do have some cattle panels! maybe I can put them up next to the fence and put Beauty in them. She doesn't mind being away from the others as much as Babs does I think.

Pam, yes...  I'm hoping that maybe when Beauty kids she'll have other things on her mind than nursing off of her mother, but.... I'm not holding my breath. lol

Will being stressed like this affect Babs' or Beauty's kids? I'm hoping they'll be ok...


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

I think you should be prepared to collect colostrum from your first doe to kid...and feed it to the kids of the doe that is being nursed by her daughter (sorry, I didn't write the names down)...that way you will be certain that her new kids get colostrum...if you aren't able to seperate them in advance...I'm not sure if she will produce colostrum without a "down time". It's not like you can "flip a switch" from milk to colostrum and back again.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

I'd definitely get to work on a seperate pen immediately so you don't stress them out. It's good for them to be outside vs being cooped up. I don't have another pen for my girls either, but if something came up and I had to seperate I can block off the entrance to my back yard and put someone in there. I'd definitely make use of those panels and keep her from nursing her mama. 
I also agree I would take some colostrum from the first doe who kids, and save it for Babs kids to make sure they get plenty.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*



> Pam, yes...  I'm hoping that maybe when Beauty kids she'll have other things on her mind than nursing off of her mother, but.... I'm not holding my breath. lol


 Most Does will chase off their baby from a prior kidding...but some don't hopefully she will push the kid away....



> Will being stressed like this affect Babs' or Beauty's kids? I'm hoping they'll be ok...


 Her kids will be Ok.... :hug:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

First of all, I'd like to say, thanks so much everybody for all of your help, and Please keep helping! I need it! Lol! So, update from today, we have another pasture, but I had kinda crossed it out as an option because we have 4 partially grown steers in it. (wasn't quite sure how four rambunctious Holsteins and two pregnant goats would get along lol.) But anyways, I decided to try putting Beauty out in it, so she could be away from Babs but not having to stay in all day, and they seemed to get along just fine!!  Oh, and I put Tequila out with Beauty so that maybe Beauty wouldn't be quite so stressed. Poor Babs misses her baby though.  So, it's still very tough, but at least it's not as tough as before! And you know what they say, "When the going gets tough, the tough eat CHOCOLATE!!  lol I'm super relieved that I've found someplace to put Beauty!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

Here is my last girl.  I didn't have time to put up pics of her before, so here they are. Sorry they're kinda dark, it was getting late. lol


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

Here she is again.  This was taken the same time as the other ones BTW. She's really deep in person. How many do you think she'll have? How many do you think all of the girls will have? Thanks!


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

While I agree with keeping the older kid from nursing I am pretty sure mammals are mammals in that once birth is imminent the body triggers colostrum production and then whoever is nursing gets whatever the newborn would be getting. In humans if you are tandem nursing the older kiddo gets really fat during that time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

Your very welcome... :greengrin:

Glad it is working out good.... :wink:

She is coming along nicely...and now that her kid is away from her...she can build that colostrum for her new babies..... great job.... :hi5: 

She is carrying quite deep....


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

Thanks! Since her udder is full of milk right now, will the kids have to drink through the milk to get to the colostrum? And yeah, she's really deep! She's almost five years old and has kidded multiple times, so I guess she carries deeper because of that? :shrug: I can't wait for those kiddos though!!! :greengrin: How many do you think everybody'll have?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*



> Thanks! Since her udder is full of milk right now, will the kids have to drink through the milk to get to the colostrum? And yeah, she's really deep! She's almost five years old and has kidded multiple times, so I guess she carries deeper because of that? :shrug: I can't wait for those kiddos though!!! :greengrin: How many do you think everybody'll have?


 Your welcome... :wink:

Your Doe should have and produce precious colostrum...1 month before she kids.... when the kids are born ..it should be pure colostrum...from the first squirt and only lasts for 24 hours give or take...
Hopefully we gave her enough time though ...for her body to rebuild after having her daughter nursing from her....

Any Doe can carry deep ...no matter how many times the have kidded...

I am thinking twins possibly.... :greengrin:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

Oh good!  Yay twins!  I hope so! How many do you think for the others? Their pics are on page 2.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

:thumbup:

I'd say twins for them as well.... but I have had some full me..LOL :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

Just wanted to jump in on the milk/colostrum discussion - once the doe is not being milked(nursed), she will begin to reabsorb the milk in her udder. Given at least a months time, as long as she is given proper nutrition, she will be able produce colostrum - some animals will be able to produce colostrum even when milked(nursing) straight through, but obviously, this would not be a good risk to take...also, besides the importance of colostrum production, the rest period allows the animals to build up stores for general milk production for the next lactation, so it is important to make sure the next set of babies have an ample supply of milk too - again some animals will be able to milk(nurse) right through, but in general, all animals that are milked(nursed) through have a lower production rate overall.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

Pam, Yay! I'd be very happy with twins from all of them!!!  Ten little rambunctious kids will be quite a handful for me! I can't wait though! 

Realfarmgirl, thanks for the response!  Yes, it was unintentional keeping her in milk this long anyway... :/ Unfortunately her former kid didn't have the same ideas as I had though. Lol! I'm hoping that she'll just go straight from milk to colostrum, but I'll collect colostrum from the first doe who kids just in case.

BTW, that raises another question. Lol How much colostrum can/should I collect from my first doe without her kids getting shorted?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

Here's what I think  I love to play the guessing game  :laugh:

Hazel
A single or possibly twins

Frosty
Most likely a single, but there could possibly be two baking in there :laugh:

Tequila
Twins

Beauty
A single

Bads
Twins


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*



> Pam, Yay! I'd be very happy with twins from all of them!!!  Ten little rambunctious kids will be quite a handful for me! I can't wait though!


 Hope you get them... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

Thanks, I hope so too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My first kidding thread!  Update! Pics of the mamas to*

Your welcome... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: First up, Beauty and Tequila! Beauty had discharge today*

So this morning Beauty had some discharge!! Both she and Tequila are on Day 123 today. (by Beauty's earlier bred date, and Tequila's only bred date.) Does this mean Beauty is going to kid earlier? I'm SO Excited!! Oh, and her udder is filling a little, but more on one side than the other. Is this okay?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: First up, Beauty and Tequila! Beauty had discharge today*

Our does have discharged up to 6 weeks before they kidded. Just means she's starting to lose her mucus plug. My son's doe who is due in 11 days and a FF, was discharging a LOT more than usual last week - big white chunks of goo. But haven't noticed anything much the past few days. 
This same does mama discharged for what seemed like forever, and went over her due date a week! I am hoping this girl goes on time!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: First up, Beauty and Tequila! Beauty had discharge today*

I hope she goes on time for ya!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Beauty and Tequila are on Day 143!!!! Can't wait!! *

The first two up are Beauty and Tequila! Tequila's udder hasn't filled much, but she is HUGE in body. Beauty's udder is pretty full on one side, and only partially full on the other side. Is this normal? They're both walking very slow, and I have to slow myself down when walking them. LOL


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Beauty and Tequila are on Day 143!!!! Can't wait!! *

I feel your pain! :hug: Its so hard to hear them crying. We are on day 11 of keeping Lily - 9 months old - separated from her mom. Lily is staying with my 2 other pregnant does and Lily's mom, Willow, is staying with her mom...in our yard...and porch. They cried...all of them! for the first 3 days and then it started tapering off. Its going to be a LOOONG month! :GAAH: 
Little Lily wants so much atention from me now...she follows me all around and wants to be pet and cuddled.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Beauty and Tequila are on Day 143!!!! Can't wait!! *

Awww I hope they start being happier soon... Lily sounds like a complete cutie pie though!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Beauty and Tequila are on Day 143!!!! Can't wait!! *

Awww they are getting so close  I don't think I'd be overly concerned about Beauty's udder as long as it's got some fill in it. Could be possible she is carrying a single? We've only had one doe who kidded a single and her udder was lopsided. BUT I hope I am wrong and your doe has more than a single! She could just fill at the last minute and even out


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Beauty and Tequila are on Day 143!!!! Can't wait!! *

She isn't as big as the others, so she may be carrying a single. I'm hoping for twins though! I'm glad that it's normal. I was getting kind of worried because I'd had trouble getting her to go out of milk last freshening.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Beauty and Tequila are on Day 145!!!! Can't wait!! *

So today is Day 145! Yesterday Tequila's udder filled some more! Not strutted yet though. Beauty's ligs are still there (hopefully I'm feeling them right) and Tequila hasn't let me feel hers lol. I haven't gone out to look at them yet, so we'll see if I have any babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Beauty and Tequila are on Day 145!!!! Can't wait!! *

:hug: :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Beauty and Tequila are on Day 145!!!! Can't wait!! *

Good luck!!! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Beauty and Tequila are on Day 145!!!! Can't wait!! *

So today is Day 147! I haven't been out to check yet this morning, but so far no babies.... Crazy does..... They have to keep main suspense!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Beauty and Tequila are on Day 147!!!! Can't wait!! *

Good luck!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Beauty and Tequila are on Day 147!!!! Can't wait!! *

Thanks! It's Day 148 and still no babies, but Beauty and Tequila's udders have filled more, and Tequila looks loose. Plus there is a full moon coming up soon, so maybe that's what they're waiting for.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Beauty and Tequila are on Day 147!!!! Can't wait!! *

Hope you get cute kids today or tonight!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Beauty and Tequila are on Day 147!!!! Can't wait!! *

Happy Kidding.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *News Flash!!* HAZEL kidded!!!!!!!!!!! Look at page 6..*

I went out this evening to bring in the goats from the field, and Hazel wasn't at the gate! Immediately the adrenaline started pumping. LOL I called my mom from across the field to tell her I thought we might have kids, and so then my brother saw Hazel out in the brush with a kid!!!! We all ran out to see them and bring her in, and turns out she had twins!!! :kidred: :kidblue: One buckling and one doeling!!!!! So then I brought in Hazel and my sister and mom brought in the babies. They are absolutely ADORABLE!!! They are 1/2 Boer and 1/2 LaMancha. The girl is a black headed Boer, (my FAVORITE in Boers) and the boy is a light brown headed Boer. They both have elf ears... :greengrin: The girl is a little weak, but she seems fine, and the boy is the feistiest kid ever. LOL  Hazel is a wonderful mom, and I am so pleased that everything went well!! When we found them in the field, the kids were already all dried off and spotlessly clean, but poor Hazel obviously spent the day standing with them, so she was ravenously hungry. :wink: These are my first ever kids, and I am VERY pleased!! :leap: :clap: :leap: :clap: :kidblue: :kidred: :stars: :stars: :wahoo: The funny thing, is she was one of he last ones bred, and she kidded first! Crazy goats! LOL :laugh:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: *News Flash!!* HAZEL kidded!!!!!!!!!!! Look at page 6..*

Pictures, PLEASE! I can't imagine what a Boer/Munchie cross would look like!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: *News Flash!!* HAZEL kidded!!!!!!!!!!! Look at page 6..*

What a wonderful surprise!! Congratulations :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *News Flash!!* HAZEL kidded!!!!!!!!!!! Look at page 6..*

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! How wonderful! Please, we NEED pics  And LaBoer babies are the cutest


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *News Flash!!* HAZEL kidded!!!!!!!!!!! Look at page 6..*

Tequila has lost her ligs!!!!!!!!!!!! Beauty has almost if not completely lost hers too!! Frosty has also almost if not completely lost hers!!!! (it was kinda hard to tell on Frosty and Beauty as they WOULDN'T let me feel them without a struggle. LOL) I kept Beauty and Tequila in but had to put Frosty out in the field with Babs. Hazel is doing very well this morning, and is a fantastic mom! The little babies are also doing great, and that little buckling sure is a trip!   I hope to be able to report later with some more kids!! Sorry, I don't have enough time to post pics right now of the kids, but I will as soon as I can!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: HAZEL kidded!! Tequila, Beauty, and Frosty NO LIGS!!!*

Congrats... :hi5: :leap:

Happy kidding...


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: HAZEL kidded!! Tequila, Beauty, and Frosty NO LIGS!!!*

Tequila kidded!!! About 2 P.M.! One buckling and one doeling. They are adorable and much more energetic than Hazel's kids. They seem strong and healthy, and Tequila is being a great mom. When we came out to check on her, the buckling was already born, and after a few minutes of watching, the doeling popped out. It's funny, we all could of sworn she'd have three.  Oh, and Tequila kidded standing up! Beauty is also looking pretty close! Probably tonight or later this evening though.  That makes the current count :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred: !


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Tequila kidded!!!!! Next up, Beauty and Frosty!!!*

That's a good count! Glad it's all going well.. Good job mommies!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Tequila kidded!!!!! Next up, Beauty and Frosty!!!*

I have one girl who always delivers standing (though she does get up and down a lot) and one who always lays down (and stays down lol)

Congrats on the new cuties!! Can't wait to see pictures!!
:stars: :stars:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Tequila kidded!!!!! Next up, Beauty and Frosty!!!*

Congratulations on 2 sets of twins! Maybe a third set tonight! :leap:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Tequila kidded!!!!! Pics of Hazel's kids!!!*

Here are some pics of Hazel's kids! The black headed one is the doeling, and the brown headed one is the buckling. Hopefully I'll have more kids tonight! I'll post pics of Tequila's kids tomorrow.  http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 874f0d5c92


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Tequila kidded!!!!! Pics of Hazel's kids!!!*

Ooooooooooooh. They're beautiful!!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Tequila kidded!!!!! Pics of Hazel's kids!!!*

Thanks!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Tequila kidded!!!!! Pics of Hazel's kids!!!*

There should be some new pics up now, and they are Tequila's kids. The one with the blaze down her face is the doeling, and the one that is half brown is the buckling.  The buckling was born first. I'll get some dried off pics tomorrow.  Oh, and the buckling was 8 pounds this afternoon, and the doeling was 6-6 1/2 pounds. Is that a good weight?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Tequila kidded!!!!! Pics of Hazel's kids!!!*

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! They are adorable!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Tequila kidded!!!!! Pics of Hazel's kids!!!*

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Tequila kidded!!!!! Pics of Hazel's kids!!!*

Kidding is over at our farm! My last two does kidded today with twin girls each! That puts the count up to 6 doelings and 4 bucklings!! Mamas and babies are doing great, and all of them are too cute for words!  I will post pics here and on the separate birth announcements threads.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful...congrats... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! That's awesome! :applaud:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks everybody!!!   I put Hazel and Tequila and their kids out in the big pasture for the first time since they kidded his morning, and all of them seem to be doing great!  Hazel's kids are 6 days old, and Tequila's kids are 5 days old.


----------

